
Amazon Workers May Be Watching Your Cloud Cam Home Footage - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-10/is-amazon-watching-you-cloud-cam-footage-reviewed-by-humans
======
cerebellum42
Pretty misleading title in my opinion, considering this is only a possibility
if people submit a clip for troubleshooting.

While Amazon should have been more explicit in telling people that submitting
a clip means someone will watch it, it's not exactly unexpected.

The title suggests something much bigger.

~~~
rubbingalcohol
Yeah it's buried way down the article that all the clips are user submitted. I
don't like these cloud surveillance devices, but I like even less being lied
to by the media.

~~~
Moru
Clickbait

------
mc32
From the first parra:

>”Teams in India and Romania use video snippets _sent by customers_ for
troubleshooting purposes and to train artificial intelligence algorithms.”

Very misleading.

Also, if you send someone email, your email may be read by someone!

~~~
bitL
> to train artificial intelligence algorithms

This implies your clip might be forever in Amazon's training dataset,
potentially exposed to public. Not sure you'd sign up for that from the mere
troubleshooting perspective.

~~~
mc32
I think webmail providers have used messages for ad targeting as well as SPAM
(and malware) detection... so I think the comparison stands.

------
m-p-3
At this point, simply assume that any data that isn't encrypted with a key
__you only __own can be read by anyone.

There is no privacy without strong encryption.

------
yusi-san
For those needing it (private mode or free article limit reached) :
[https://outline.com/4jYvjr](https://outline.com/4jYvjr)

------
Havoc
And this is why I'm doing DIY IOT.

It's just a little too personal to not be in control

~~~
jedikv
What kind of tools/tech are you using to do this? I've been thinking of doing
the same

~~~
Havoc
Hass.io on a tinkerboard

Basically HomeAssistant

Should work fine on a raspberry too

------
dessant
What is the killer feature of these cams over a local camera setup that lets
you check on your home from an app, but without uploading your data to a cloud
service?

~~~
maccard
What local camera setups will let me check on my home from an app without
uploading the video somewhere?

~~~
alexanderdmitri
Maybe a service that on event would proxy a stream from the camera and push a
notification to your phone (or whatever you're using as a client).

On notification you could choose whether or not to record the stream and save
it as a file on the client.

Said service could provide a guarantee that all data passing through its
servers will not be recorded, persisted or even decrypted.

------
prepend
“Google Workers May Be Watching Your Home Footage Submitted to YouTube” -
future Bloomberg article.

I always had a lot of sympathy for telemarketers as that seems like a soul
deadening job that I lie to friends and family about doing just because I need
a job and have bills to pay. I think if I had to write these articles, I would
also be really sad and disappointed in myself.

------
beilabs
Recently I saw the news about the Hikvision cameras being blacklisted. This
came after a time where my office just installed cameras throughout our
office.

Firstly, do they phone home with data like this? Secondly, is there an open
source system that could manage these cameras that anyone can recommend?

~~~
Maxious
Some Hikvision cameras do seem to connect to the aptly named hik-connect.com
[https://medium.com/@evstykas/hackvision-8f50924e56d](https://medium.com/@evstykas/hackvision-8f50924e56d)

Open source solutions include
[https://zoneminder.com/](https://zoneminder.com/)
[https://www.ispyconnect.com/](https://www.ispyconnect.com/)
[https://www.bluecherrydvr.com/](https://www.bluecherrydvr.com/)

Hikvision cameras typically support the common ONVIF standard even if it needs
to be turned on [https://securitycamcenter.com/enable-onvif-hikvision-
cameras...](https://securitycamcenter.com/enable-onvif-hikvision-cameras/)

------
taneq
Company: "Here's an awesome cloud service, you can send all of your data to
us!"

Me: "They're gonna snoop on your webcams."

Everyone: "Don't be silly, they would never do that!"

Company: _does that_

Everyone: _collective gasp_

Every. Time.

